# Three new pens completed



## BarbS (Oct 29, 2012)

Finished up three pens today: one in Walnut (Mike1950's,) one in Red Gum Eucalyptus, and one in Wamara, which may be my last in Wamara because it was so hard and difficult to work.

[attachment=12866] [attachment=12867] [attachment=12868]


----------



## JimH (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice job Barb. Nice fit and finish, I like the walnut the best.
Happy Turning!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice work, Barb! Never heard of wamara... Sounds like I'm better off not knowing about it!


----------



## Patrude (Oct 30, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Finished up three pens today: one in Walnut (Mike1950's,) one in Red Gum Eucalyptus, and one in Wamara, which may be my last in Wamara because it was so hard and difficult to work.



Great job Barb, nice balance to all three pens


----------

